# Duda con Ground en Proteus



## kaki (Nov 18, 2009)

Buenas estoy usando Proteus 7.2 SP6 Professional y tengo una duda con GROUND(Tierra o masa)... no se por que no la masa de esta version no es la que todos estamos acostrumbrado a ver, no se si es problema de configuracion o la version del proteus...

Aca esta la GROUND que me aparece a mi:






Y la que veo en todos los videos manuales es esta:






Saludos...


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Nov 20, 2009)

hola,no te hagas problema yo tenia en la version 7.5 sp3 ese simbolo de masa,luego en la version 7.6sp0 salio con la masa en forma triangular ,espero que te despejes la duda chu...


----------



## kaki (Nov 24, 2009)

tengo el 7.6 SP0 y sigue saliendo la masa fea esa no la triangular... Ya intale 100 versiones y todos los mismo.. no se q pasa aca..


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola, por lo que veo Uds ya usan el Proteus, yo aun no le encuentro el hilo.
Me podrian guiar donde conseguir datos de entrenamiento en el uso del programa?

Gracias


----------



## Vick (Nov 24, 2009)

Es curioso lo de los símbolos de tierra en Proteus... a mi siempre me aparece el más común (el de las tres líneas en triangulo) aunque alguna vez descargue un archivo de Proteus no recuerdo de donde y tenía el otro símbolo y me pareció raro.

Podría ser cuestión de regiones o algo por el estilo, por ejemplo si tu sistema operativo esta en otro idioma o configurado para algún país donde se use ese símbolo... no lo se... 

principiantetardio: En los temas marcados como Destacado de este mismo foro encuentras un curso de proteus:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/curso-utilizacion-proteus-12122/

Saludo


----------



## Palvulito (Nov 24, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en esto y kisiera saber en ke libreria de proteus esta el BC547C y el TIP105 y en donde puedo konseguir unas librerias

espero ke me puedan ayudar


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 24, 2009)

principiantetardio: En los temas marcados como Destacado de este mismo foro encuentras un curso de proteus:

Gracias mil, se me debe haber pasado, debo hacerle caso al medico y ponerme gafas ya que mire por todos lados(o al psiquiatra?)


----------



## kaki (Nov 26, 2009)

mmm no creo q sea eso que tu dices de la configuracion del sistema operativo... ya que baje ejemplos de internet y tienen la masa comun la de las 3 rayitas en triangulo... y si yo edito ese proyecto puedo usar esa masa...

El problema esta cuando creo un proyecto nuevo, ahi si me pones esa masa fea y q para mi no es lo mismo... el otro dia hice un ejemplo sensillo del un led q prendia osea, Power-->res-->led-->Groum y me daba un erro cuando lo simulaba no se...


----------



## Vick (Nov 26, 2009)

Es todo un misterio eso de las tierras diferentes, pero aún así solo debe ser el símbolo, y tendrían que funcionar igual...


----------



## homar alejandro (Abr 7, 2010)

es que posiblemente el simbolo feo ese es tierra fisica y es diferente


----------



## g-or (Sep 4, 2010)

Por lo general la masa de las 3 lineas horizontales es analogica, y la que es un triangulo, es la masa digital. En otros simuladores, es asi


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 4, 2010)

hola a todos, oigan si no quieren usar ese simbolo de masa que viene por defecto, vayan en la barra de trabajo donde estan el "terminals mode" presionan y cuando salgan los tipos de terminales; encima de el presionan boton derecho del raton, seleccionan "pick from libraries" alli en cualquieran de los system que salen debe estar el simbolo que quieren. doble click les preguntara si quieren usarlo en el diseño y listo.....
saludos a todos............


----------



## miguekaly (Ene 14, 2012)

No se si os pasa a usted le doy al simbolo de tierra(ground) y sale un recuadro azul y pone SUB? asi de esta manera, me tiene muy nervioso


----------

